# Normal for Amtrak to let passengers play music without headphones?



## LakersFan12 (Jun 23, 2020)

Sorry if this sounds dumb, but I'm trying to figure out whether or not my recent experience on the Silver Star was out of the ordinary. Basically, for a huge part of the distance from NY to Miami, a passenger (maybe 2 different people at different times) was playing music and TV shows without headphones, even as late as 1:30 AM. The volume wasn't deafening, but definitely loud enough that you could hear it at both ends of the car. Judging by the guy in the row ahead of me repeatedly cussing her out under his breath, I don't think I was the only one perplexed as to why someone would think it was ok to do that. But I was even more surprised that the conductor came through at least 5 or 6 times and acted like nothing was amiss, even around midnight. A different conductor came through the car a few times while it was happening again the next morning, and he didn't ask them to use headphones either. There's no possible way the conductors couldn't hear it, and they weren't communicating with other crew members or talking to other passengers, so it's making me wonder if that sort of thing is just an expected part of Amtrak travel and if I should maybe invest in a good pair of headphones (or consider other modes of travel). Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Qapla (Jun 23, 2020)

I haven't been on either of the Silvers since C-19 started so I do not know what current procedure is for this ... the times I have used the Silvers it was NOT allowed and the attendants would ask people to use some sort of private listening.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 23, 2020)

Train Manners: Electronic Devices Edition -Amtrak Blog


Train manners are important. Read on to learn about our train manners, electronic devices edition.




blog.amtrak.com


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 23, 2020)

They should not have been listening to music or a TV show without headphones. That rule applies 24/7.

If you experience that again, flag down a conductor and let them know it's bothering you.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 24, 2020)

Right. One has to wonder where the multiple conductors were between New York and Miami in the first place.


----------



## railiner (Jun 24, 2020)

Palmetto said:


> Right. One has to wonder where the multiple conductors were between New York and Miami in the first place.


Not for sure, certainly...but I suspect that the crew may be very 'careful' about enforcing rules in certain sensitive situations....especially lately....


----------



## Michigan Mom (Jun 24, 2020)

There is always someone doing this. Or talking loudly on their phone in the "quiet" car (if there is one). In my experiences, the announcements are always made, the enforcement not so much. You can either complain to the conductor or just chalk it up to part of the experience.


----------



## Asher (Jun 25, 2020)

Michigan Mom said:


> There is always someone doing this. Or talking loudly on their phone in the "quiet" car (if there is one). In my experiences, the announcements are always made, the enforcement not so much. You can either complain to the conductor or just chalk it up to part of the experience.


Or, get fed up and talk to party that's bothering you. Sometimes people are just oblivious, and after you tell them, it's all good. Sometimes things don't go so smooth. I'm mainly referring to situations in general. But, On a trip from Miami to NY. I'd be fed up.


----------



## Denveratc (Feb 18, 2022)

Riding the Southwest Chief that left Chicago on Thursday Feb 17th and complained to the head conductor who proceeded to make an announcement and nothing more. 24 hour later, multiple people are still using their devices without headphones in clear view (and hearing) of the conductors with no comment whatsoever. The woman behind me watched a movie until 11:30 PM last night without headphones. The man 2 rows up has been watching something on his phone as well as listening to music and not a peep from the staff. The guy 2 rows behind me, same thing. It’s made for a very unenjoyable journey.


----------



## TheCrescent (Feb 18, 2022)

Michigan Mom said:


> There is always someone doing this. Or talking loudly on their phone in the "quiet" car (if there is one). In my experiences, the announcements are always made, the enforcement not so much. You can either complain to the conductor or just chalk it up to part of the experience.


Or you can confront the loud passenger.

Sidenote: long-distance trains should have quiet cars, too!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 18, 2022)

In my view excessive noise is just as annoying as smoking or drinking to the point of belligerence. Antisocial people are not clueless or stupid; they simply do not care what anyone else thinks about their behavior. I wish Amtrak would supply cheap headphones as needed and remove people who insist on playing music and movies though speakers.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 18, 2022)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Antisocial people are not clueless or stupid; they simply do not care what anyone else thinks about their behavior.


Unfortunately, it seems that large segments of modern society don't see this as a negative. Things have gotten a lot more "me"-centric than they used to be.


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 18, 2022)

TheCrescent said:


> Or you can confront the loud passenger.
> 
> Sidenote: long-distance trains should have quiet cars, too!


Report it to the conductor. It is his responsibility.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 19, 2022)

I’m a huge fan of music; in fact, ‘audiophile‘ might apply; my car license plate references my love of Doo Wop, in fact. While I don’t enjoy being a rude boogermonkey, that isn’t the reason I use a pair of KZ ZAS in-ear-monitors when listening to just about anything outside my car or home- it just sounds better that way. Music sounds best at a volume level that promotes not only the mids but the full range of sound from about 5hz to 20khz, and you can accomplish that two ways- fill the entire space you are in with that much sound, or simply fill your ear canal with it.

somebody who isn’t doing that is doing it to be actively anti-social. I would suggest that they would enjoy it better with headphone- if they refuse, I would offer to give them a reason to buy a new personal electronic device at the end of the trip.


----------



## TheCrescent (Feb 19, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> Report it to the conductor. It is his responsibility.



Conductors won’t do anything. Nothing wrong with asking someone to “please keep the volume down a bit, thanks.”


----------



## Rasputin (Feb 19, 2022)

If the conductor is not hanging out in the dining room, there is a good chance that you cannot find them. In the old days, conductors would set up shop in one of the coaches so they always seem to be present and available but that seems to have changed. An exception seems to be conductors in the NEC who are present and do seem to control noise in the quiet car in my experience.

Conductors can usually be summoned by radio by a car attendant or dining room staff and they do seem to be effective in dealing with belligerent drunks.


----------



## Barb Stout (Feb 19, 2022)

I would obtain some kind of earplugs for yourself because there's always going to be some kind of bothersome noise including at night (like snoring!). And you can always ask the person playing music/movies to turn it way down or use earpieces also. Many people will comply. I was asked to pipe down by a passenger on my first Amtrak trip because I was rustling newspapers at night (I was using them as a blanket because I wasn't expecting the coach to be cold) and I removed the newspapers because she had a very valid point.


----------



## jis (Feb 19, 2022)

I use noise canceling headphone, even if I am not necessarily listening to anything using them. They are great for shutting out noise.


----------



## TheCrescent (Feb 19, 2022)

jis said:


> I use noise canceling headphone, even if I am not necessarily listening to anything using them. They are great for shutting out noise.


Same, plus earplugs. Still, people who play devices or yell on their cellphones, all at full blast, need to be stopped. It’s not fair to make people go to the expense of noise-cancelling headphones when basic courtesy and following rules onboard would avoid excessive noise.


----------



## jis (Feb 19, 2022)

TheCrescent said:


> Same, plus earplugs. Still, people who play devices or yell on their cellphones, all at full blast, need to be stopped. It’s not fair to make people go to the expense of noise-cancelling headphones when basic courtesy and following rules onboard would avoid excessive noise.


Oh absolutely. I no longer ride overnight in Coach. Either I take Sleeper or use the big shiny bird.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Feb 19, 2022)

Then there is this creative solution for loud phone talkers...









Viral Moment: Woman Pranks Annoying Amtrak Passenger Talking Loudly On His Phone - Travel Noire


If you travel by plane, train or bus, surely you’ve come across annoying passengers that can turn your trip into hell. From people who don’t care...




travelnoire.com


----------



## GAT (Feb 20, 2022)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I’m a huge fan of music; in fact, ‘audiophile‘ might apply; my car license plate references my love of Doo Wop, in fact. While I don’t enjoy being a rude boogermonkey, that isn’t the reason I use a pair of KZ ZAS in-ear-monitors when listening to just about anything outside my car or home- it just sounds better that way. Music sounds best at a volume level that promotes not only the mids but the full range of sound from about 5hz to 20khz, and you can accomplish that two ways- fill the entire space you are in with that much sound, or simply fill your ear canal with it.
> 
> somebody who isn’t doing that is doing it to be actively anti-social. I would suggest that they would enjoy it better with headphone- if they refuse, I would offer to give them a reason to buy a new personal electronic device at the end of the trip.


I love my KZs. Great sound at a terrific price.


----------



## bms (Feb 20, 2022)

The absolute worst coach passengers are the families who bring no toys or activities or food for their kids, then yell at them for getting bored or restless or hungry. Close behind are the families who have a great time taking up the aisle and letting the kids run around unsupervised.

The phone people are quite annoying too, but I have come to enjoy the Schadenfreude of knowing exactly where their phone service will cut out and waiting to see their reaction. Especially if they're talking to another self-centered person who calls back to berate them for the poor connection!


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 20, 2022)

My favorite was the physician-seatmate I once had who apparently never heard of the HIPPA regulations as he used his Amtrak seat as rent-free office space:

"Hi! is this Mr. Joseph Smith? [Not his real name]. This is Dr. Kronkheit [Not his real name]. We just the got results for your STD tests back. Wow! You must have had a good time on that trip to Vegas, but you'd better come into the office to get a couple of penicillin shots."


----------



## CTANut (Feb 22, 2022)

This could be considered disorderly conduct.
In Ohio, making unreasonable noise is an example.
The law permits ejection for disorderly conduct, however, the conductor must refund the passenger's fare based on the distance that he traveled.



https://codes.ohio.gov/assets/laws/revised-code/authenticated/29/2917/2917.11/3-22-2019/2917.11-3-22-2019.pdf





https://codes.ohio.gov/assets/laws/revised-code/authenticated/49/4973/4973.24/10-1-1953/4973.24-10-1-1953.pdf


Federal law may create an exception, however.








49 U.S. Code § 24301 - Status and applicable laws







www.law.cornell.edu




.


----------



## jis (Feb 22, 2022)

CTANut said:


> This could be considered disorderly conduct.
> In Ohio, making unreasonable noise is an example.
> The law permits ejection for disorderly conduct, however, the conductor must refund the passenger's fare based on the distance that he traveled.
> 
> ...


It should be noted though that this law does not apply to Amtrak.


----------



## CTANut (Feb 22, 2022)

jis said:


> It should be noted though that this law does not apply to Amtrak.


They can still get cited for it, or spend up to 30 days in jail.


----------



## jis (Feb 22, 2022)

CTANut said:


> They can still get cited for it, or spend up to 30 days in jail.


Has it ever happened to an Amtrak passenger in Ohio using this law?


----------

